# Grundlegendes zu Formaten After Effects / Photoshop Vorlagen für Animation



## mikelangelo (11. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

ich plane, mit After Effects 7.0 Pro eine Animation zu erstellen, bin mir aber unsicher mit den ganzen Formaten und Vorabeinstellungen.
Will auf Nummer sicher gehen, bevor ich alles im falschen Format anlege.

Zur Erklärung: Meine Animation soll später auf DVD gebrannt werden, sprich über TV bzw. Beamer präsentiert werden. Auch eine MPEG-Version für den Rechner sollte es zum Schluss geben.

Die Animation wird aus diversem Fotomaterial zusammengebastelt.Deshalb werden die meisten Grafiken vorab in Photoshop vorbereitet.

Der Film soll später das Format 4:3 haben.

Zu meinen Fragen:

1. Welche Kompositionseinstellungen muss ich in After Effects auswählen?

Ist Folgendes korrekt?

PAL1 D1/DV
720 x 576
D1/DV PAL (1,07)
Auflösung: Voll

2. In welchen Format/in welcher Auflösung muss ich die Dateien in Photoshop anlegen?

Ist Folgendes korrekt?

PAL1 D1/DV Square Pix, 768x576 (with guides)
Auflösung: Reichen hier 72 pixels/inch?
Color Mode: RGB Color, 8 Bit ?
Color Profile: Working RGB: sRGB IEC61966-2.1
Picel Aspect Ratio: Square

Welche Qualität sollte mein Fotomaterial generell haben, damit es später noch vernünftig auf dem Bildschirm aussieht?

3. Wenn ich das fertige After Effects Projekt später als Movie exportiere (z.B. als avi-datei), ist es dann normal, dass die Animation noch immer gestaucht wiedergegeben wird? Beim Testen hatte ich zum Teil auch den Fall, dass nach dem Export um bewegte Objekte immer wieder Pixel aufblitzten. Liegt das nur am Rendern oder ist das Fotomaterial von zu schlechter Qualität? In After Affects selber wurde vor dem Export alles sauber dargestellt.


Schon vielen Dank vorab für eure (hoffentlich zahlreichen und schnellen) Antworten,

Mike


----------



## axn (11. Dezember 2006)

Hallo und Willkommen im Forum,

1. und 2. kann ich nur mit einem Ja bestätigen. Die Frage zur Qualität des Rohmaterials ist natürlich nur relativ zu beantworten, in deinem Fall sollte eine Auflösung größergleich PAL aber genügen.
Zum Export aus AFX: du solltest auf jeden Fall ersteinmal eine un-, bzw. verlustfrei komprimierte Variante heraus rechnen, also als Avi ohne Codec oder besser als Sequenz aus (verlustfrei komprimierten -> Tiff+Lzw, Png...) Einzelbildern, und später, womit auch immer (VirtualDub, TmpgEnc, Schnittsoftware, AFX...), das Zielformat kodieren. 
Informationen zum betreffenden Zielformat finden sich unzählige z.B. hier im Board oder anderswo im Netz. Bei kongreten Schwierigkeiten einfach nochmal fragen. Unzufriedenstellende Ergebnisse sind immer die Folge des verwendeten Codecs und lassen sich kaum in Bezug auf After Effects erklären.

mfg

axn


----------

